
Introducing PlexConnect, an AppleTV client which thinks different - rkudeshi
http://elan.plexapp.com/2013/06/04/introducing-plexconnect-an-appletv-client-which-thinks-different/
======
rkudeshi
This is crazy ingenious. By using your computer as the Apple TV's DNS server,
you can essentially replace the Trailers app with a Plex client.

More details here: [http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/69410-please-
read-...](http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/69410-please-read-before-
posting/)

I've been using the iPhone Plex app and sending the video to my Apple TV via
AirPlay so far, but I'm really looking forward to trying this.

If enough people start using this, I wonder if Plex will just integrate it
into the main Plex Server software?

